# Word 2003 Formular



## HolgerZ (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo und schönen guten Tag erstmal,

ich habe ein Formular in Word 2003 für eine Bekannte erstellt. Es ist im Prinzip eine Briefvorlage. Sie beinhaltet 3 Textfenster die später ausgefüllt werden müssen. Nun zu meinem Problem:

Im letzten Textfeld ist nach dem Schützen des Formulares (nur Ausfüllen gestattet) keine Formatierung wie z.B. Underline oder Bold verfügbar. Gibt es die Möglichkeit in einem geschützen Formular dies dem "Ausfüller" zu ermöglichen.

danke und ciao


----------

